# 2.6.3-evil4 aka "Even Evil People Make Mistakes"

## Evil Dark Archon

Details are located here

----------

## shm

aah.. the epic battle between evil and love rages on. rage rage rage

----------

## buckoven

well, for now it's mirrored here

@Evil Dark Archon: i want to update the mirror via a cronjob, so do you have any certain time for your releases?  then i could adopt these times to make it more efficient imho. just a tought...

bye!

----------

## alinv

I can't get it to compile  :Sad: 

```
In file included from fs/reiserfs/namei.c:19:

include/linux/reiserfs_xattr.h: In function `reiserfs_xattr_init':

include/linux/reiserfs_xattr.h:112: error: `s' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/reiserfs_xattr.h:112: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/reiserfs_xattr.h:112: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [fs/reiserfs/namei.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiserfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

----------

## steel300

 *alinv wrote:*   

> I can't get it to compile 
> 
> ```
> In file included from fs/reiserfs/namei.c:19:
> 
> ...

 

Did you enable Reiserfs ACL's? With the ACL patches, reiserfs won't compile unless ACLs are enabled.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

could you make a thread on the support forums here and attach your .config, i have an idea of what might be wrong but i need to see your .config file.

*EDIT: Damn steel, you are fast, that was what i suspected but i wanted to see his .config file to confirm but i guess it might not be necessary. This is another reason it pays to read the notes.

*EDIT #2: buckoven, no at this point i don't have a specific time of day that i release patches, i've set up an rsync server in case you want to use that the url is rsync://voyager.andrewnelson.org/evilpatch thats for the web directory layout, later on i'll make an rsync module for the ebuilds.

----------

## alinv

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you enable Reiserfs ACL's? With the ACL patches, reiserfs won't compile unless ACLs are enabled.

 

Yes, that did it. I copied an older .config (2.6.2_rc1-love2   :Wink:  ) and I expected it to work out of the box. Silly me...

Thanks,

Alin

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i've put up the ebuild rsync module, the url is rsync://evilsources.andrewnelson.org/evilebuilds do the appropriate rsync command with the $PORTDIR_OVERLAY directory as your destination and you will have all the latest ebuilds pre-digested.

----------

## buckoven

just a question: my server isn't running gentoo, so is it possible to run the rsync command with it?

and the mirror is not yet complete, my script just exchanges the url for evil-patch in the ebuild, and pulls love-sources from linuxmall.us, i've got to fix that.

but at least it kinda works now   :Rolling Eyes: 

bye!

----------

## zerojay

There seems to be a problem with both evil3 and evil4 where the machine would hard lock at 5am each day. I then noticed that's when I set cron.daily to run and the only thing that runs daily for me is the updatedb program. I ran updatedb manually and sure enough, the computer hard locks up. Not sure what could cause this, so it seems to be that updatedb is allergic to evil.  :Neutral:  Any ideas or possible fixes? My config is linked <a href="http://darkstalker.servebeer.com/~darkstalker/kernconfig">here</a>.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

@buckoven:

yes you can use rsync on a non-gentoo computer, if your system doesn't have rsync then go to http://rsync.samba.org and after you have it installed read the man page to see how you want it set up

@DarkStalker:

Can't find anything wrong in your config, it may be a bug higher up than i can really do anything about, i did see talk on lkml about problems specifically talking about updatedb, you might google around and find those postings in one of the archives.

----------

## zerojay

I ran updatedb on my own and watched. For a little while, everything was fine, then it started spewing an endless stream of  what I believe to be a kernel oops. Virtual dereference on address 0000003 or something of that nature. It's scrolling by too fast to see what it's saying. I thought it might have been supermount related, so I put a CD in the drive, thinking the drive being empty could have caused it. No go. Oh well.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

well it should be logged in /var/log/messages, see if you can find the oops message in /var/log/messages and post it and we can figure out what patch is causing it.

----------

## zerojay

It doesn't show up in the logs whatsoever. Maybe it wasn't a kernel oops. The text just flies by too fast to be of any help.

----------

